# Greek Ferries - Book now...



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

An earlier thread mentioned the difficulty someone had in booking a ferry in July which spurred me on to book mine for September - Glad I did 8O I managed to get the 50th (and last) open deck slot on the Venice Patras sailing and I lost the return on the 01 Oct as we spoke on the phone. I just managed one of the last few Patras Ancona sailings.

Best not leave it for later if your planning to go that way

PS - The telephone No for Viamare is listed incorrectly in the CCs Vol2 it should read 02082063420


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Autoquest said:


> An earlier thread mentioned the difficulty someone had in booking a ferry in July which spurred me on to book mine for September - Glad I did 8O I managed to get the 50th (and last) open deck slot on the Venice Patras sailing and I lost the return on the 01 Oct as we spoke on the phone. I just managed one of the last few Patras Ancona sailings.
> 
> Best not leave it for later if your planning to go that way
> 
> PS - The telephone No for Viamare is listed incorrectly in the CCs Vol2 it should read 02082063420


Which line are you booked on ANEK or Minoan Line.

I've never had much confidence in Viamare, they told me a lot of "Porkies" many years ago.

You can always try http://www.ferries.gr/ they have a very good reputation.

Don


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Hi Don - I am booked with Minoan. Viamare seemed OK on the phone... As long as the tickets turn up and they actually get me on board I shall be happy. I thought I had read somewhere in the deepest forum threads that you had recommended them?

Looks like a bit of a scrumdown though with 50 motorhomes camping on deck!

Any advice?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Autoquest said:


> Hi Don - I am booked with Minoan. Viamare seemed OK on the phone... As long as the tickets turn up and they actually get me on board I shall be happy. I thought I had read somewhere in the deepest forum threads that you had recommended them?
> 
> Looks like a bit of a scrumdown though with 50 motorhomes camping on deck!
> 
> Any advice?


I don't remember recommending them, If I did I'm sure DAB will find it for me. 

I find it hard to believe that the ferries are fully booked this far in advance. Greece must be getting more popular than I thought. There might be an escorted tour on your ferry that could account for it.

The problems I had with them was about 12 years before I had a computer and the camper deck option ran all year. They gave me a lot of duff gen and caused me a lot of aggro.

The Minoan Lines ferries are very good far better than the ANEK ones.
It will certainly be tight on the camper deck, be prepared to do without electricity or you might be able to share with somebody. The power cables drop down from overhead so you might be in the right spot.

I know people use their gas while on the long trip, definitely against the rules but many seem to think they will be OK on the half open deck.

This is us on the Brindisi - Igoumenitsa crossing with Magbaz Travels, this is how I like the camper deck plenty of space.










Hope your trip goes well.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi can you tell me if there are any length restrictions on the greek island ferries?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

richyc said:


> Hi can you tell me if there are any length restrictions on the greek island ferries?


If you mean the main inter island ferries no there are no restrictions on length, I've seen forty foot artics on them.

There could be restrictions on the smaller ferries that ply between the smaller islands.

A very good Greek ferry website is http://www.ferries.gr/

Don


----------

